# How do you all........



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Keep your fish when you are on your kayak? I was out the other evening and caught some salmon and steelhead, decided to keep one salmon and used a stringer but it was kind of awkward paddling with a big salmon dragging next to me. I've seen the expensive kayak coolers but was wondering if anyone has any homemade ideas. Regular coolers just seem to tall and throw off balance. Thanks in advace! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You can buy insulated fish bags for well under $100. These are insulated vinyl that are usually long and wedge shaped and can be bungied to the front deck on your yak. You just slide the fish in head first. They clean really easy. They are only about 10" tall and unless your adding 3, 30+ pound Kings, they won't affect the handling all that much. They can catch a little wind however.
I have a Native bag that fits the Ultimate. It is double sided so we can throw beverages/lunch in one side and fish in the other. Mine wouldn't be big enough to hold a fish much over 30" though. 

For panfish, I have a floating basket that I clip in and let float. Works well and while you can feel it when paddling, it isn't to bad. I've also just used a bucket with more ice than water..e.asy to do in the Ultimate but in most SOT's you'd have to use your rear tank well.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks swamp! Those fish bags do look like they would work slick. I might just stick with the stringer for now and purchase one down the road. Could have used it again tonight, caught 2 steelies, kept one. What a blast!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

nice catch where you fishing at? not your spot just area, lake?


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Lake Michigan, the lake rolled few days ago.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I use a big ole Coleman cooler sitting in front of me. Will hold most salmon,pike, etc sized fish. Of course in my Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 there is plenty of room for a big cooler and all my gear. Just another reason I like that boat so much.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Most of the time I just use a small cooler, but for cold water trolling I prefer to use a stringer attached to my anchor trolley. I fish out of a solo canoe so I do not have any rudder issues. Having to figure out what to do with the fish is always a good problem


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a cooler bag from sams club, a lot cheaper than the fish bags and washes out easily. Just lay it near my feet or strap on if needed


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

retiredsailor said:


> I use a cooler bag from sams club, a lot cheaper than the fish bags and washes out easily. Just lay it near my feet or strap on if needed


Good plan. They are under $5 and will hold a ton of panfish.


----------



## Revmike (Dec 2, 2012)

I slip the larger fish (salmon) into a heavy duty trash bag and slide them down into my hull on my sit on top (Wilderness Systems Ride 135)
Or for panfish, I have a square cat litter bucket with ice behind my tackle crate.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

retiredsailor said:


> I use a cooler bag from sams club, a lot cheaper than the fish bags and washes out easily. Just lay it near my feet or strap on if needed


I tested it out today with the Meijer version. Works GREAT. Some ice and you are good to go.


----------

